# Wolfy



## Wolfy007 (Mar 20, 2008)

Few days ago I lost my best friend.
Please take a look at his tribute page 
Wolfy's tribute page


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about you loss. Wolfy was definately loved and will be missed dearly.








Wolfy


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss!!! RIP dear Wolfie!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Sorry to hear about your Wolfy.







That is a beautiful tribute page you've made for him. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Gyggles1 (Nov 8, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Wolfy, nice page it brought tears to my eyes ((((((( hugs )))))))) I know how hard it is losing a GSD so my heart goes out to your family!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Aww Wolfy was beautiful and loving. I am so sorry to hear of his passing







My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

what a beautiful tribute to a great dog; may he RIP


----------



## sweetliberty (Dec 25, 2007)

How lucky for you and Wolfy that you had each other. When the tears eventually stop, the wonderful memories will start to replace them, and you will smile when you think of him. My special dog (collie/shepherd Gemini) crossed the bridge in Feb of 1985 and I still miss her. She actually saved my life once and set the standard by which I will judge all other dogs. So go ahead and cry, we all understand, this wasn't just a dog, this was a member of the family. His spirit will always be with you. Yes, they do take pieces of our hearts with them, that's why our hearts hurt so bad when we lose them. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

What a beautiful tribute to your dear friend--he will always be in your heart.


----------



## jakobi (Mar 2, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss, he lived a full happy life.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

What a wonderful tribute to your heart dog - rest in peace, Wolfy


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Wolfy will be missed. I love the story about the rawhide bone, he was one smart fella! My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

It was so obvious by the tribute page how much Wolfy meant to your family and you to him. I'm so sorry you had to say goodbye.









RIP big sweet boy!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

What a wonderful boy your Wolfy was -- and very, very smart. I chuckled when I read the story about him bringing the bone so Daisy would get off the bed. And the pictures with your children - those really brought tears to my eyes. By the way, you have absolutely gorgeous children. 

It is so hard to lose these wonderful companions, especially when they are your "heart" dog. I'm sorry for your pain and the loss of this magnificent boy. My thoughts are with you and your family. Run free and healthy, sweet Wolfy...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

What a beautiful tribute to Wolfy, he was certainly an extraordinary fellow. You and your family are so fortunate to have been able to share your lives with him, I'm sure he'll live forever in your hearts.








Rest in Peace Wolfy!!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm very sad to read of your loss - he certainly was a special boy. How lucky you were in having that beautiful dog for so long - even though I know it is never long enough. Your loving tribute showed him to be a credit to GSD breed. 

Deepest sympathy on your loss. RIP, Wolfy.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

What a lovely tribute! It was fabulous. Deepest sympathy.


----------



## Wolfy007 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank You very much for kind words…
The pain and emptiness is extremely difficult to describe (I’m sure many of you can relate and understand)…
I’m fortunate enough to have friends and family that also understand & know what we are going through…

Although with each day I’m noticing that tears are followed by smiles for all of our family members when we talk about Wolfy (we talk about him none stop)
We now talk more about his healthy years and not his struggle towards the end

Thank You!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My sincere sympathies to you and your family on the loss of Wolfy. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of what was obviously an amazing dog. Your love for him is shining through your tribute.
Run free at the bridge Wolfy.


----------



## Kvonducati (Oct 22, 2002)

What a wonderful tribute. RIP sweet Wolfy


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank-you for sharing pictures and story, it made me smile and cry.


----------



## Wolfy007 (Mar 20, 2008)

Today is 2 year anniversary since I lost my best friend.
Tears eventually dried up (for the most part) and now I mostly smile when we talk about him (that happens constantly) and remember the good times that we shared.
I still miss his company & friendship just as much now; as I did when we first lost him.
Run free my friend and until we meet again.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I really don't think the pain ever really goes away. I have lost 3 of my own and one I took care of and I have a soft spot in my heart for all of them. Tony makes it easier and he is such a goofball and so much fun, I just hope Beno and the others accept him. And even now I am shedding tears because I am thinking about Beno and the others.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

That is a beautiful tribute page, Wolfie was an amazing dog.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sorry for your loss.  RIP


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Wonderful tribute page. And how lucky you were to get that "One dog" with wolfy.

Jelpy


----------

